# Rope advice sought for split-tail system



## the fireman (Feb 20, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a rope for the split-tail climbing system or recommend a rope that provides superior grip using the Blake's Hitch? I am assuming the split tail is made by cutting a piece off the climbing rope. How about 16-strand Samson ArborMaster?


----------



## Redbull (Feb 20, 2006)

If you are using a Blakes, I would recommend using the same rope as you are using for your climbing line. Just cut a length off the end of your climbing line.
Also, WELCOME TO ARBORISTSITE!


----------



## PTS (Feb 20, 2006)

I like the HyVee and just got a fire and a spark. Get a 16 strand, and if you want you can get an eye spliced split tail from one of the arborist suppliers. When you order your rope tell them you need a split tail. Example Sherrill has hyvee and a hyvee split tail. I try not to shorten my climb line if I don't have to. Split tails are cheap and already spliced. Spend the extra money.


----------



## begleytree (Feb 20, 2006)

Yup, order yourself a 150' length of 16 strand, spliced on both ends and cut yourself a tail off one end.
-Ralph


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 21, 2006)

For Blake's and Tautline i all ways found a seperate tail of 3 strand to have unique friendly grip charachteristics on the braids; very long wearing, generally cheaper too. Favoring SafetyBlue white or Hyvee 3 strand, not liking polyolefin.

i think 16 strand lifeline is rounder than 12 for smoother travel of hitch over it; like a stop sign is rounder than a square.

Really preferring a cord with the more 'advanced' hitches that grab lifeline in a 2 leg basket basket rather than a single line linear or choke type lacing.

Friction Hitches


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Feb 21, 2006)

I got myself a 1.6m Yale XTC+ split tail in red because my main line is green. You can cut it off the tail of your rope but i personly prefer to have my ropes colour coded. Life line is green, split tails are red except one is blue and my new lanyard will be XTC fire.

Oh consider 1.6m to be the minium length of your split tail i have a 1.2 and its crap its just not long enough to have a long bridge and have a stopper knot on the end.


----------

